# Terra das oportunidades



## vitor boldrin

Os estados unidos é conhecido pela alcunha de Terra das oportunidades,para dizer isso em inglês eu poso traduzir literalmente isso Land of opportunity?
Ou usar land of dreams?


----------



## Tony100000

"Land of opportunity" ou "Land of opportunities".


----------



## Vanda

Detalhe: Os Estados Unidos são ....


----------



## vitor boldrin

então parece que USA are the land of dreams tem esse mesmo sentido de  terra das oportunidades.


----------



## Ari RT

Land of opportunity é expressão feita e de uso consagrado. Prefira, salvo se tiver motivo para fazer diferente.
Também para falar do caráter supostamente inclusivo da sociedade norte-americana usa-se outra expressão feita: melting pot (caçarola de misturar, panela com tudo misturado). Pode-se traduzir de outra forma, mas a expressão consagrada terá reconhecimento imediato. Além disso, outra forma pode ser vista como tradução "pouco informada".


----------



## Guigo

Ari, esta expressão "melting pot" também é usada, em e para o Brasil. Os antropólogos e quejandos usam, na verdade, a expressão vernácula: _cadinho de raças_.


----------



## Ari RT

Pois é. 
Desse ponto de vista as histórias da América do Norte e da América do Sul são parecidas. Faz sentido a comparação.


----------



## vitor boldrin

Ari RT said:


> Land of opportunity é expressão feita e de uso consagrado. Prefira, salvo se tiver motivo para fazer diferente.
> Também para falar do caráter supostamente inclusivo da sociedade norte-americana usa-se outra expressão feita: melting pot (caçarola de misturar, panela com tudo misturado). Pode-se traduzir de outra forma, mas a expressão consagrada terá reconhecimento imediato. Além disso, outra forma pode ser vista como tradução "pouco informada".



Não entendi nada essa expressão,vc poderia por gentileza ser mais específica?


----------



## Ari RT

vitor boldrin said:


> Os estados unidos é conhecido pela alcunha de Terra das oportunidades,para dizer isso em inglês eu poso traduzir literalmente isso Land of opportunity?
> Ou usar land of dreams?


Vejamos se clarifico:
Essa acima foi a sua pergunta. A resposta de Tony100000 foi: sim, você pode traduzir como "Land of opportunity".
Então você perguntou se "land of dreams" também serviria e eu insisti em "land of opportunity".
Vanda e Guigo passaram pelo tópico e, aparentemente, concordam, já que fizeram comentários paralelos.



vitor boldrin said:


> Não entendi nada essa expressão,vc poderia por gentileza ser mais específico?


O que eu quis dizer no post que você citou é que existe uma expressão de uso consagrado, que é "land of opportunity". E que, se não houver uma razão objetiva para evitá-la, é melhor usar a expressão consagrada. Se você tiver alguma razão que desconhecemos para traduzir "oportunidades" como "dreams" ou para evitar o lugar-comum "land of opportunity", então já é outra estória.
O resto, a coisa do melting pot, é comentário paralelo também, você pode passar por cima.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Ari RT said:


> Se você tiver alguma razão que desconhecemos para traduzir "oportunidades" como "dreams" ou para evitar o lugar-comum "land of opportunity", então já é outra estória.



Se me permite, tenho algumas dúvidas sobre a legitimidade desta última palavra. Porque não continuar a dizer "história", como até aqui?


----------



## vitor boldrin

Ele errou no vocabulário português só existe história não é como inglês que existe  history e story.


----------



## guihenning

estória
nome feminino
história de carácter ficcional ou popular; conto, narração curta
(De _história_, ou do inglês _story_, «idem»)

Dicionario [eletrônico] Porto Editora, Lisboa, 2015.

estória
substantivo feminino _( sXIII)_
*1* ant. m.q. história
*2* ( 1912 ) _Brasil_ narrativa de cunho popular e tradicional; história

Etimologia
ing. _story_ (sXIII-XV) 'narrativa em prosa ou verso, fictícia ou não, com o objetivo de divertir e/ou instruir o ouvinte ou o leitor', do anglo-francês _estorie_, do fr.ant. _estoire_ e, este, do lat. _historĭa,ae_; f.divg. de _história_ adotada pelo conde de Sabugosa com o sentido de narrativa de ficção, segundo informa J.A. Carvalho em seu livro _Discurso & Narração_, Vitória, 1995, p. 9-11; f.hist. sXIV _estorva

[Houaiss eletrônico]_


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Não quero ferir susceptibilidades, mas sempre lhe digo o seguinte: em primeiro lugar, os dicionários da Porto Editora deixam muito a desejar. Quanto ao Brasil, não tenho qualquer dúvida que tomou essa palavra de empréstimo do inglês.


----------



## guihenning

Usei o dicionário da Porto Editora como fonte portuguesa, mas temos o Priberam também:



> *es·tó·ri·a*
> (inglês _story_, do latim _historia, -ae_, do grego _historía, -as_, exame, informação, pesquisa, estudo, ciência)
> _substantivo feminino_
> Narrativa de ficção, oral ou escrita. = CONTO, FÁBULA, HISTÓRIA, NOVELA


"estória", in Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [em linha], 2008-2013, http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/estória [consultado em 29-10-2015].

Sobre a etimologia: todos os dicionários trazem a mesma. Quer o Dicio, o Priberam, o da Porto, e o Houaiss (que tende a ser o mais fiável e o mais utilizado, inclusive para sanar a maior parte das dúvidas no Ciberdúvidas). A palavra mais comum e aceite é, obviamente, *história *(do lat. _historĭa,ae_) com agá. Mas há diferenças no uso entre estória e história, como se pode ver aqui.


----------



## Alentugano

Mais sobre "estória" aqui: https://ciberduvidas.iscte-iul.pt/artigos/rubricas/controversias/a-historia-de-estoria/893


----------



## Ari RT

Sem intenção de criar polêmica, permitam-me clarificar que com "estória" quis dizer "enredo", "sequência de pensamentos": se há motivos para evitar uma determinada forma, então não vale a minha cadeia de raciocínio, já que é outro o enredo.
E obrigado por alertar sobre a palavra. Vou dar uma pesquisada a respeito, até para saber quando usar e quando não usar, já que a palavra parece ser controversa.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Alentugano said:


> Mais sobre "estória" aqui: https://ciberduvidas.iscte-iul.pt/artigos/rubricas/controversias/a-historia-de-estoria/893



Se for o Fernão Lopes a usar essa palavra, ou essa ortografia, melhor dito, eu não me importo, até acho saboroso. Para além disso, não vou.


----------

